# Minor League Baseball.



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2005)

We went to see the Albuquerque Isotopes play last night. (They won.) I love minor league baseball. On TV I'd rather watch a major league game, but as far as attending, I prefer a minor league stadium. You're closer, it's a less serious and more fun atmosphere, it's less crowded, and so on. I used to go see the Pawtucket Red Sox play in RI and enjoyed that, and now I'm happy to be close to a minor league team again.


----------



## still learning (Aug 27, 2005)

Hello, Live baseball alot more exciting sometimes.  Being to only one game in LA and our whole family enjoy the baseball game.  Lucky you live near a ball park.....Hawaii to far away.....Aloha


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 27, 2005)

I have only been to one major league game, but it was really good fun, next time i'm stateside i plan to check out a few more games.  I should check out some minor league games for sure.


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 27, 2005)

Minor League ball is kewl.  I've always felt it was a bit truer at times to the game than the majors, cause you don't have as many dueling egos out on the field.  It is fun though when major leagues do rehab in the minors too.  Sometimes you can get a nice cameo.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2005)

Ping898 said:
			
		

> Minor League ball is kewl.  I've always felt it was a bit truer at times to the game than the majors


 Yes! It's all-around more fun. I've been to major league games too, and that has its own excitement, but esp. when I'm taking my family, give me the majors!



> It is fun though when major leagues do rehab in the minors too.  Sometimes you can get a nice cameo.


 Yeah, we had that kind of luck a lot in RI where future Boston Red Sox players often appeared.


----------



## fyn5000 (Aug 28, 2005)

Hey Arnisador, Does the Albuquerque stadium still have the drive-up picnic area up behind the outfield?  I used to go to the Albuquerque Dukes games back in the 1970's-1980's and had a lot of fun.  I'm still not sure if I like the Pacific Coast League having expanded to 16 teams, but of course things change like the Dukes being gone and replaced by the Isotopes, the Tuscon Toros aren't the Toros anymore, and there aren't teams in Spokane, Eugene, or Sacramento.fyn


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2005)

Yup, still there and it was all filled up on Friday. Kids inflatable attractions behind it.

It also has a sloping section of field in centerfield that turned an out into a double.

We're going back on Tuesday!


----------



## fyn5000 (Sep 1, 2005)

Cool!  That was always a great way to watch baseball.

In my previous post I mistakenly said there's no team in Sacramento anymore, but I'm wrong.  I was thinking of the old Sacramento Solons.

fyn


----------

